# To Tape or not to tape!?



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

What are your opinions on taping a dogs ears down to look like this(below)











When This is perfectly acceptable and natural to your dog?


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

... people tape dogs' ears down? that's strange... but if it doesn't hurt them, then what the heck?


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Taping doesn't hurt them, so... I'd say it depends on what 'look' a person prefers?


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

I much prefer natural parts on any dog.


----------



## LoupGarouTFTs (Oct 27, 2007)

I taped my collie's ears on the breeder's insistence and regret doing so ever since. Her ears are barely folded at the tip, even after months of taping and I end up having to tape even now, too weeks before a show, so that they appear properly folded. No more taping once she is retired from showing, which will be April, if I have anything to say about it. If I breed her--which I may or may not--it will be to a naturally folded eared dog and any puppy I keep will *not* have taped ears. It's all this taping that has led to more taping in collies, border collies, aussies, and the like to begin with.


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

From what I hear, while it doesn't hurt the dog, it's a real pita...you should see the threads on the sheltie forum about this...lots and lots about can't keep the tape on, constantly re-taping or re-gluing, glue not coming out of fur, taped the ears for months and they still stand, one stands the other doesn't, and on and on. I'm sure breeders get used to it and know how to do it effectively, but alot of people seem to have alot of trouble...if I were going to show, I might try it, but as a pet owner I won't bother.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

pamperedpups said:


> I much prefer natural parts on any dog.


I agree. Appearance standards are not important to me and I'm guessing they're not all that important to dogs - I'm willing to be proven wrong on that, though! Just thinking about dogs having a fashion sense gives me the giggles. 

If there's a medical reason, sure, have at it. It's hard for me to judge practices based on cultural and/or or aesthetic reasoning, though. I guess I would have to draw the line on anything that causes unnecessary pain or discomfort just to attain a desired appearance. To me docking or taping seems a little too much like foot binding, which would rule them out for me.


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

My boyfriend failed to tape his Boxer's ears correctly after they were cropped. Jake looks like a doofus with ears that stick out to the side, but it totally fits him. Both of my Toy Poodles were docked too short. If we were to get another pup who's breed is traditionally docked, cropped or taped, I would request the breeder not do it.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

the main problem I see with taping ears is if people whos dogs geneticaly have prick ears deside to tape the dogs ears and then the dog gets a CH it will more than likly pass on the prick ears to it's offsping. and it could turn into and endless cycle


----------



## LoupGarouTFTs (Oct 27, 2007)

pamperedpups said:


> My boyfriend failed to tape his Boxer's ears correctly after they were cropped. Jake looks like a doofus with ears that stick out to the side, but it totally fits him. Both of my Toy Poodles were docked too short. If we were to get another pup who's breed is traditionally docked, cropped or taped, I would request the breeder not do it.


I've had two MinPins and two Dobes. Both Dobes had natural ears that dropped and one of the MinPins (the one I have now) had natural ears as well (his stand). The only dog that I had with cropped ears was also debarked--she came to me like that from the breeder, who had them both done at the same time. I have to say that I prefer natural ears on all of my breeds. Docking doesn't bother me, though. It's done at a few days of age, before the nervous system is fully formed, and a knowledgeable vet will dock where the standard says it should be done. That being said, though, the breeder might be reluctant to work with any puppy buyer for an undocked dog, since after that window of opportunity passes, it's gone forever.


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

If after screening a breeder were reluctant to work with me by not docking, cropping or taping a pup's ears for me, I wouldn't want them to worry about it and would simply find another breeder willing to do so. To be clear, I am talking responsible breeders here, not BYBs or puppymills. They may not be easy to find, and I would have to prove myself to them, but I would be serious and I know there would be someone out there who would work with me.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

if you are into aussies a know a good breeder who frequintly leaves puppies with tails. and don't worry ear taping isn't usually done by the breeder it is something that is done between 3 months and a year old so thats totaly up to the owner


----------



## iring (Feb 17, 2009)

let it go natural! taping dog's ears might hurt your dog.


----------



## LoupGarouTFTs (Oct 27, 2007)

iring said:


> let it go natural! taping dog's ears might hurt your dog.


Taping doesn't hurt, if done properly. The only thing that might "hurt" the dog is removing the tape--at times the adhesive will pull at the hair on the ears. I dislike ear taping, but only because it's a pain in the neck and because you can't tell whether the dog would naturally have tipped ears or not.


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

I had no idea you could tape ears _down_. 
Taping an Aussie's ears just seems flat out weird to me...


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

Given that both earsets are correct (right?), why would you bother?


----------



## Anic (Oct 31, 2008)

LoupGarouTFTs said:


> was also debarked


Debarked as in no sound at all? That would be awful.

I wonder what Harley would look like with folded down ears... He looks so serious all the time.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

pamperedpups said:


> If after screening a breeder were reluctant to work with me by not docking, cropping or taping a pup's ears for me, I wouldn't want them to worry about it and would simply find another breeder willing to do so. To be clear, I am talking responsible breeders here, not BYBs or puppymills. They may not be easy to find, and I would have to prove myself to them, but I would be serious and I know there would be someone out there who would work with me.


Given that docking is done at 1-5 days old, good luck finding a responsible breeder to not dock just your pup. They're so young at that age, it's impossible to know which pup s suited for which home. Because of this you won't find a reponsible breeder that won't dock unless they aren't docking thier entire litter. Unless you plan on importing from a country that doesn't dock you're going to have a hard time finding a breeder.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

I taped AND massaged Rowdy's ears so they'd lay correct. Don't see the problem with it. 

http://www.raevon.net/TAPING.html

http://www.raevon.net/MASSAGE.html


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Trey was taped. We failed miserably with Nikki. 

In shelties and things, I don't mind taping. It's been so long, I've heard the actual amount of shelties with incorrect ears is about 90%. Most don't fold properly. In a case like that, I'd rather an otherwise good dog have to get their ear taped than a worse specimen win over it just because the ears didn't tip 'oh so right'. Jmo

Now, in paps, ears are just about everything (not really, but they're a heck lot more important than shelties). It is really frowned upon to have to tape or do anything to a pap's ear to get it to stand. 

I've been through taping with 2 dogs. If my dogs weren't going to show, I wouldn't bother. It's a pita, but it doesn't hurt the dogs. I don't view taping as nearly the same as cropping/docking. 

Here's Trey while his ears were taped:










ETA: 



> Given that docking is done at 1-5 days old, good luck finding a responsible breeder to not dock just your pup. They're so young at that age, it's impossible to know which pup s suited for which home. Because of this you won't find a reponsible breeder that won't dock unless they aren't docking thier entire litter. Unless you plan on importing from a country that doesn't dock you're going to have a hard time finding a breeder.


It is becoming easier though as I think less breeders are cropping and docking. I know one of the breeds I'm looking into I found a breeder that leaves all pups all natural. (It's typically cropped and docked). Then again, that breed is new to the AKC and seems a lot less strict about cropping and docking. You see dogs fully natural winning too.


----------



## Toby4Life (Jun 2, 2008)

I always wondered about this. I've heard of taping ears to get them to stand up, but never to lay down. My dog has ears almost identical to those in the OP's second pic and I selfishly wish they laid flat more like the first pic. Would I do anything to change this? Probably not.


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

pamperedpups said:


> If after screening a breeder were reluctant to work with me by not docking, cropping or taping a pup's ears for me, I wouldn't want them to worry about it and would simply find another breeder willing to do so. To be clear, I am talking responsible breeders here, not BYBs or puppymills. They may not be easy to find, and I would have to prove myself to them, but I would be serious and I know there would be someone out there who would work with me.


Cropping is not such a big deal, but tails ARE> 

You CANNOT know at birth (and docking is done by 3-4 days) which puppies will have what personality or be show quality. It's EXTREMELY unusual for a puppy to be left undocked by a reputable breeder except in very rare circumstances (a mismark that will obviously be a pet, a puppy that's going to be exported (and the breeder will just make best guess in that case, since pets aren't gneerally exported), or a puppy that's too fragile to dock. Breeders who are willing to forego docking are frankly, mostly suspicious.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

People on my Dane forum do it to their show quality danes that they will leave natural. It helps the ears fall just right and does not hurt them at all.

A friend of mine has a 20 week old dane and she taped his ears... they were not looking good at all, and were going to end up sticking out. Now they look great. She would always tell me how I was so lucky that Callahan's ears grew and fell just right lol... she wanted to trade ears!

I see no problem with it at all... it doesnt hurt the dogs.
Nessa


----------

